# Bobbin Thread colour? Always White?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Do your bobbins always have white thread?

I am looking at buying a bulk box of them, and just want to know opinions on colours. 

Thanks!


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

We use black bobbins for dark lettering or designs that are all dark. saves some time if a little bit of bobbin shows through.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

curtrnev said:


> We use black bobbins for dark lettering or designs that are all dark. saves some time if a little bit of bobbin shows through.


I always use white, but Curtis I like your strategy of the dark bobbin thread. I plan to do this . I hate to deal with bobbin thread showing. ... JB


----------



## itsmar (Oct 10, 2007)

I probably use white bobbin thread 90% of the time, but I do use black and other colors as needed. I also use black bobbin thread for dark lettering or designs that are all dark to eliminate the white showing through. When I'm doing project that is visible from both sides, such as lace oranments or an applique/in-hoop project then I use the same color as the top but I use 60 wt thread in bobbin. It's easy to find almost any color in 60 wt thread, but 70 wt bobbin thread only seems to be readily available in white and black. Of course I wind my own bobbins using this 60 wt thread.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use black and white. when the design is mostly dark we use black. 

dont skim on bobbins, bad bobbins will vary in tension over the life of the bobbin. the expensive ones from allstitch seem to do well.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you find a type of bobbin that works with your machine, stay with it. Every time I try to buy a cheaper bobbin, they never stitch right. I just stay with Coates now.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought Coats and the "Allstitch " BRand. 

Will compare once I get them.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

Check out bobbincentral.com, they sell black and white bobbins as well as many other colors. I recieved a sample of the magna-glide bobbins at a show and I love them. You can return the magnetic cores for a refund when you are done and I believe they pay the shipping. FYI their thread is really nice too, I have been loyal to madeira but these are just as good if not a little better.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Embroiderers who embroider a lot of towels often use black bobbin thread for darker-colored towels.


----------

